# New video...



## YoYoSpin (Nov 22, 2006)

Video # 8 from the Davidson LatheCraft shop has just been posted (thanks Jeff!). Here's the link: http://content.penturners.org/video/cc_rose.wmv.







Hope you find this tutorial helpful. Have a look and let me know what you think.


----------



## bnoles (Nov 22, 2006)

ALRIGHT!  Heading to the library now []


----------



## bnoles (Nov 22, 2006)

Ed,

Just finished viewing #8 and you have stayed true to form with excellence.  I always enjoy watching you work, you have a way of making it look so easy.  A sign of a true craftsman []

I look forward to the relase of your new DVD.


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 22, 2006)

Great Flick, You just keep out doing yourself on each video.....


----------



## kenwc (Nov 22, 2006)

Thaks Ed..!!  Great video. Again...!!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 23, 2006)

Fantastic video Ed. Very easy to follow your clear directions. You're a natural in front of the camera and a natural behind the lathe.

Thanks again.

-Peter-[]


----------



## Tea Clipper (Nov 23, 2006)

Excellent video Ed!  Thanks for producing these videos, they are very helpful and informative! []


----------



## kf4knf (Nov 23, 2006)

Great video!  I love these!


----------



## woodman928 (Nov 23, 2006)

Great Video Ed. Could you or rather would you tell us what kind of camera you use to make these videos. I want to make some demo videos of my street organs and am looking into cameras.
Thanks
Jay


----------



## YoYoSpin (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks Jay...it's a Sony DCR-SR100 HDD Handycam with 3.0 mega pixels of resolution and a 30GB internal hard drive. I've got about 150 hours of recording on it so far with zero problems. I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## woodman928 (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks Ed for the info I will be looking into that camera real soon.
Thanks again
Jay []


----------

